# Blueberries?



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

I found my kitten helping himself to a blueberry this morning. He begged for more but I didn't give him any. I know some of the canned foods I feed contain cranberries but what about blueberries? Are they safe for cats as a rare treat?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I seriously doubt a few blueberries cause any harm, but I couldn't find any evidence one way or another. Here's a couple references on foods toxic to cats:

http://cats.about.com/cs/catfood/a/humanfood.htm
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... cleid=1029


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Some of the high quality foods do contain blueberries, probably a good antioxidant. I wouldn't feed them often but as a treat, I don't see why not..


----------



## Nicnic (Apr 22, 2007)

Last summer while I was making some blue berry pies and tarts, my Femme helped herself to them too. 

No ill effects. Some can foods have blue berries in them. Silly kitties.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I thought it was so funny that a kitten would have a craving for blueberries. Meat I can understand but not berries.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's amazing what some cats like. My Rocket loves guacamole. 8O


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

coaster said:


> It's amazing what some cats like. My Rocket loves guacamole. 8O


Ooooh, me too. Tell Rocket he can come over any time! YUMMY!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know about blueberries for cats, but there are dog foods that contain blueberries...


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

There are a lotof foods that have blueberries for kitties too. Many of the flavors of:

Wellness
Merrick
Nature's Variety Prairie

I'm sure there are many others too.


----------

